# Great opportunity for the best woman/man :} GAURENTEED



## tree jockey (Jan 30, 2008)

With spring around the corner we will be looking to expand our Certified Arborist employment. We are a residential PHC business that performs all facets of arboriculture. We give preference to Licensed or Certified Arborists wether through the ISA or your home state. Individuals that possess other credits such as State pest. application credentials, EHAP,and ARBORMASTER training , CTSP recognition, Red Cross medical cards , and CDL drivers licenses, show a plus also.
We are Arborists Licensed in Conn. & Maine, & Certified in Mass., NH, and with the ISA. (Many have been acquired while being part of our team)
Also available are positions as PCO's for trees shrubs and turf. Posession of a NH applicators License or the ability to obtain one would be needed for this position.
This is a drug-free workplace with SAFETY as its main obsession. All ANSI Z133, OSHA,and DOT regulations are observed.
The Company has membership in the ISA, TCIA, (former NAA), CTPA, MAA, NHAA, and attends most industry training seminars, conventions, and expos.
If you are interested pm me or send a resume to [email protected]
Happy SPRING


----------

